# Broadband speed.



## RGDave (Nov 16, 2010)

My internet has been dodgy. Yesterday it was running at 5% of the maximum available....so I phoned and asked them to look into it.
(Part of the reason I've not yet done a post about the GM day at the Belfry).

Anyway, today....it's up a 7 MB.....that's quite a bit faster than it used to be (5.5-ish)....

Anyone know the current averages?

Anyone using super-fast....is it good?

7 seems pretty zippy for youtube and stuff......do we need 20?  (I'm not a gamer or online film watcher or anything)...but I do like the iplayer.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 16, 2010)

I tested mine yesterday.......  1.3-1.5


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just did mine using Speedtest.net (I'm on Virgin)

Download 9.44 Mb
Upload 0.49 Mb

I know the download is pretty decent, not sure about Upload.


----------



## madandra (Nov 16, 2010)

I am getting 1.6 for downloads and 0.36 for uploading.


----------



## surefire (Nov 16, 2010)

Virgin Media here also.

13.66 Mb download
0.76 Mb upload


----------



## bobmac (Nov 16, 2010)

Just did mine using Speedtest.net (I'm on Virgin)

Download 9.44 Mb
Upload 0.49 Mb

I know the download is pretty decent, not sure about Upload.
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky
Download 1.21
Upload 0.36


----------



## Iaing (Nov 16, 2010)

2.8 download and 0.37 upload.

But it varies a lot !!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2010)

Just did mine using Speedtest.net (I'm on Virgin)

Download 9.44 Mb
Upload 0.49 Mb

I know the download is pretty decent, not sure about Upload.
		
Click to expand...

9.78 and 0.97 for me - also on Virgin
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2010)

Loving being in a town with decent speeds

Download speed 19.6

Upload .69


----------



## big_russ (Nov 16, 2010)

Virgin Media here and getting 18.18 download and 0.72 upload.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2010)

12.92

0.74


----------



## RGDave (Nov 16, 2010)

Download speed 19.6

Upload .69
		
Click to expand...

19.6   That's impressive.

I'm guessing you can watch HD live streaming then.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2010)

Download speed 19.6

Upload .69
		
Click to expand...

19.6   That's impressive.

I'm guessing you can watch HD live streaming then. 

Click to expand...

Oh Yes


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2010)

Wallop!!






















Not bad for an 8mb service from Plusnet


----------



## clubchamp07 (Nov 17, 2010)

it says my speed is 9.45, is that good?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2010)

it says my speed is 9.45, is that good?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Tested mine last week, it's around 10mb, which is perfectly fine for what I need.


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

Wallop!!






















Not bad for an 8mb service from Plusnet
      

Click to expand...

I don't want to get all geeky on you, but are you sure you don't mean 8MB, which would be 64Mb?


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

Just to add for the non computer geeks.

1 Megabyte (MB) = 8 Megabits (Mb)

I know some non computer people used to (and still do) confuse these two numbers.


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

Also it does depend on time of test, 5am will likely be a lot faster than 9pm, because lots of people, are in bed!

As we're going for silly speeds, check out my upload!






[/image] 

Perhaps I should start hosting an adult site! [image]


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't want to get all geeky on you, but are you sure you don't mean 8MB, which would be 64Mb?
		
Click to expand...

Eh?
Now I am confused


----------



## bobmac (Nov 17, 2010)

You're getting your bits and bytes mixed up


----------



## madandra (Nov 17, 2010)

Bob, bit me  or is it byte me  or ....


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2010)

You're getting your bits and bytes mixed up 

Click to expand...

Buy a bloody Freeview box and you're a computer expert now!


----------



## john0 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just to clear things up, the differences with MB (Megabyte) and Mb (Megabit)....

MB - this is a measurement of data, such as storage capacity or quantity of memory.

Mb - measurement of the speed of data transfer

Hope that helps


----------



## bobmac (Nov 17, 2010)

You're getting your bits and bytes mixed up 

Click to expand...

Buy a bloody Freeview box and you're a computer expert now!


Click to expand...

I'm also going on a 10 minute course this afternoon to learn how to ba a car salesman.  
So many strings to my bow


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2010)

Just to clear things up, the differences with MB (Megabyte) and Mb (Megabit)....

MB - this is a measurement of data, such as storage capacity or quantity of memory.

Mb - measurement of the speed of data transfer

Hope that helps  

Click to expand...

Ok OK
I'm on an 8Mb line


----------



## john0 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm also going on a 10 minute course this afternoon to learn how to ba a car salesman.  

Click to expand...

Bob it will take  longer than 10 minutes to learn to talk that much bullsh!t and totally rid yourself of having a conscience


----------



## bobmac (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm also going on a 10 minute course this afternoon to learn how to ba a car salesman.  

Click to expand...

Bob it will take  longer than 10 minutes to learn to talk that much bullsh!t and totally rid yourself of having a conscience  

Click to expand...


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

Just to clear things up, the differences with MB (Megabyte) and Mb (Megabit)....

MB - this is a measurement of data, such as storage capacity or quantity of memory.

Mb - measurement of the speed of data transfer

Hope that helps  

Click to expand...

Not strictly true.
Both are measures of data storage.
Both divided by seconds are measures of data transfer speed.

However Mb/s is more commonly used for data transfer speed.

Bit like miles and km, both measure distance, and both divided by hours measure speed.


----------



## john0 (Nov 17, 2010)

Not strictly wrong either though fella.

Although both are measure of data storage, where 8Mb = 1MB, Mb's are widely used when people refer to the network speeds, and MB's when referring to data size.

If someone has 100 MB of free space on a drive, they dont refer to it as having 800 Mb do they?  Similarily, if someone has a 10Mb broadband link they dont call it a 1.25 MB line.

Like I said in general people use MB's for data storeage, and Mb for data transfer.  Which is what I was pointing out, as some people on the thread were appearing to be confusing the two, therefore was trying to make things a little clearer for them.


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## john0 (Nov 17, 2010)

You were saying that my first post wasnt true, so was explaining in more detail for you


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

But you just said the same thing as me in different words.

I covered the fact that they were both data size measurements, and that divided by time they were both speed measurements.

I also said that Mb/s is more commonly used to measure speed.

I think the horse is dead, we don't need to beat it anymore!


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 17, 2010)

But you just said the same thing as me in different words.

I covered the fact that they were both data size measurements, and that divided by time they were both speed measurements.

I also said that Mb/s is more commonly used to measure speed.

I think the horse is dead, we don't need to beat it anymore!
		
Click to expand...

Only one way to solve this!

Take your pens out of your top pockets, unclip your phones from your belts and.......

FIGHT!!!!


----------



## john0 (Nov 17, 2010)

But you just said the same thing as me in different words.

I covered the fact that they were both data size measurements, and that divided by time they were both speed measurements.

I also said that Mb/s is more commonly used to measure speed.

I think the horse is dead, we don't need to beat it anymore!
		
Click to expand...

I only expanded on my first post cos you came on criticising it, therefore I explained in more detail the point that I was trying to get across.

Rearrange these words into a well known phrase.....

banging head brick like against wall knob you


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

Obviously it will be a virtual fight, using a MMOG or something!

Can't expect geeks to physically fight!


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 17, 2010)

Obviously it will be a virtual fight, using a MMOG or something!

Can't expect geeks to physically fight!
		
Click to expand...

what did murph do to get dragged into this?

Free the MMOG one!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 17, 2010)

I've forgotten what the question was now


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

banging head brick like against wall knob you  

Click to expand...

No need for silly child like insults.

You posted some information that was factually incorrect.
I corrected it, and now it's turning into a silly fight. 

I understand what you meant, but it wasn't what you posted. Now it's cleared up, perhaps we can move on?


----------



## RGDave (Nov 17, 2010)

Wallop!!






















Click to expand...

Smiffy. Have you doctored these figures? The word *PING* sneaks it's way in rather suspiciously.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmm, going off the boil again.

I've got Ping too.....Don't Callaway sponsor this too...


----------



## surefire (Nov 17, 2010)

At least it's not Taylor Made, you'd have to upgrade your modem every 5 minutes!


----------



## RGDave (Nov 17, 2010)

At least it's not Taylor Made, you'd have to upgrade your modem every 5 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

You don't say.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 17, 2010)

Guess I'm last then


----------



## RGDave (Nov 17, 2010)

Guess I'm last then 

Click to expand...

You need to 'av a word with AOL about this. Not good.


----------



## Toad (Nov 18, 2010)

Not too bad, I'm on Virgin also


----------



## CrapHacker (Nov 18, 2010)

Does this vary with time of day?

I ask coz mine seems fine atm ( approx 11 / 0.8 with a ping of 55 ) but you can bet your bottom dollar that at 5 or 6 pm my internet will freeze, and I have to turn my router off and then on again , after which it'll run fine again, at least for a few hours, and I might need to do it again sometime during the evening.

Or is it something more serious ?


----------



## Ethan (Nov 18, 2010)

Guess I'm last then 

Click to expand...

AOL is well known as a s**t ISP. Which describes it as a 'Don't Buy'.


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 18, 2010)

Guess I'm last then 

Click to expand...

Bob PM me your home phone number I'll tell you what you should be getting!


----------



## madandra (Nov 18, 2010)

What does this mean?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2010)

Pm sent ta


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 18, 2010)

Pm sent ta
		
Click to expand...

And recieved!

Bad news is whoever you are with on ADSl you will only get 1.5mbps!

Only suggestion is either...

Move

Get an iplate and you might get another 1/2 meg or so.

Your exchange isn't even enabled for ADSL2+ never mind fibre!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2010)

Only suggestion is either...

Move
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anthony.
The house accross the road is for sale, is that any good? 
I'll look at the iplate.
Ta


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 18, 2010)

Only suggestion is either...

Move
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anthony.
The house accross the road is for sale, is that any good? 
I'll look at the iplate.
Ta
		
Click to expand...

The house across the road is great! For one it's not jam packed with a load of funny coloured sticks! 

You are just too far away from the exchange mate and no company in the domestic market can fix that!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2010)

Bummer, it's getting worse.








I've done a bit of a troll and found a site called getfullspeed.
Has anyone heard of it or tried it?
The ironic thing is it took ages to open the page


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 18, 2010)

Gosh where in lincs are you? My parents are on the North Lincs/lincs boarder near Brigg and they get 6.

When I moved down south to hampshire I used to get 4 until everyone else on the street I live on got broadband and it went down to about 2, back up to 4 thanks to some upgrades to the exchange.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2010)

Head south out of Lincoln on the A15 and I'm the 3rd peat farm on the right


----------



## sev112 (Nov 18, 2010)

Guess I'm last then 

Click to expand...


Sorry guys : i win (or lose i suppose)

0.23 Download !!!

0.36 Upload !!!
That's with Sky Broadband


HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leftie (Nov 18, 2010)

Head south out of Lincoln on the A15 and I'm the 3rd peat farm on the right
		
Click to expand...

Ah!  That would explain a lot of things then Bob


----------



## RGDave (Nov 18, 2010)

What does this mean?
		
Click to expand...

This means that unless you are paying top dollar, that is a fairly good speed (give or take).

Most "normal" broadband is offered at speeds *up to* a certain level. Mine is up to 8mb so 6 or 7 is decent. Further down the line, this will drop. The chance of getting the full whack is almost non-existent. If you were next to the exchange, then maybe.

2-4mb is perfectly capable of running a good internet, but video downloading (youtube etc.) will be compromised.

Unless I'm very wrong, internet down the telephone line is never going to get much better.....new cabling and/or fibre optic is the way forward. BT are lining up 21CN (21st century network) across huge areas of the country utilising the ADSL2+ technology, which can reach 24mbs...but I don't know the full ins and outs.

The long and short is, if you pay for up to 8 and get 2-6, there's not much to complain about. If you pay for up to 20 and get no better than on an 8mb deal, you're being done.


----------



## SS2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Virgin rocks.


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've never heard of your ISP before.
who is your provider and what are you actually paying for? I know they have the 'up to' cop out to hide behind but unless you're still paying for 2Mb it's ridiculous (couldn't be them getting their own back for all the deals you negotiated?)

one for the experts - what does the star rating refer to - it can't be a measure of the performance any of us are getting.


----------



## surefire (Nov 19, 2010)

The star rating, is just a customer\user rating.

Anyone who uses the speedtest site, can give a rating to their ISP.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 19, 2010)

The star rating, is just a customer\user rating.

Anyone who uses the speedtest site, can give a rating to their ISP.
		
Click to expand...

I used to check mine on another service which then shows you a map of users and speeds. Not the exact house, but almost (postcode, I guess).

Around me, the norm is 2-7mb and there are at least a dozen ISPs on the "map".

What surprised me was the pathetic figures of one particular ISP, speeds of 0.5 - 0.8mb were the typical.
Now, it could be that these people are paying for a very minimal service at minimal cost....but how minimal is minimal? Perhaps France Telecom might like to explain how they are providing 40mb to the people of Paris, but only 0.8 to the people of my town?

Actually, I'm sure they wouldn't like to explain.
Nor would they like to explain why when you use your ORANGE mobile in France they charge you so much.

I asked about excessive charges and the response was "we have to pay a 3rd party". Well, the 3rd party IS Orange so I'd have thought the normal rate for a call in the UK + the normal rate for a call in France added together ought to cover it.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 19, 2010)

Great thread this one. This morning I was a 








After an hour on the blower I am now








A bit of an improvement but still as slow as shuck water.

Spent some time switching connetions etc aand the good news is when I had my tinternet boxy thing hooked up to my phone conection in the hall it was 3.5+

I'm off to Band Q tonight to get get some new adsl cable and will be moving my box to the hall socket tonight.  

Its worth checking your signal in differnt phone sockets in the house. Now the guy from sky was also able to callibrate my signal and I need to phone him back when I move it to the hall.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds like you are a fair distance from the telephone exchange, the same problem I have. However you might of heard of FTTC (Fibre to the Cabinet) that BT are rolling out now under their branding BT Infinity. It will boost your broadband speed up to 40Mbps, yours is currently .89Mbps so some difference. By replacing copper with fibre they are effectively bringing the exchange closer to your house. Therefore less signal loss and better speeds, uploading and downloading. 

I'm with Plus Net (who use BT equipment at the exchange), they offer FTTC on a trial and I will have it installed soon.

Check if you can get BT Infinity by putting your tel no. in their web site.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 19, 2010)

Its either Aberdeen or Manchester for me.

I checked the BT site and cant get Infinity (yet) although when I get moved to the other socket I will be more than happy. I will look forward to watching a video clip without waiting fro it to buffer!!


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 19, 2010)

Took a bit of time and faffing about but worth it.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 21, 2010)

Whoa.

Consigned to the attic studio, tested my speed this morning.








Not bad.

Clearly the only weak link in the chain (if there is one) has nothing to do with the ISP or router, but being 3 floors from the wi-fi.

I am however working on the theory that my wi-fi is 10x faster than my internet.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah Grasshoppeer

Your wifi speed measures the speed of your connection via wifi to the router, This will depend on distance and the architectural bits of your house ie walls.

The speedtest measures the speed from your Router to the ISP and back, WHICH IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT      OK

Fragger

PC Hero to the Gentry ( who are more confused than the minions)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2010)

Bloody Plusnet. 
Am in the process of changing my ISP and am with Plusnet at the moment.
My new provider requires a MAC code to set the wheels in motion.
Now, if I want to take up broadband with Plusnet I can ring their sales office anytime, night or day, and the phone is answered within 30 seconds. Nothing is too much trouble.
But if you want to cancel, you can only phone the cancellation number between 9.00am-5.30pm (how convenient when you are at work all day) and you will have a minimum wait of 20 minutes (but it actually works out a lot longer) to speak to an "advisor". Also, it's an 0845 number so will cost you a fecking fortune (unless you get an alternative number to ring via "saynoto0870" which I did).
And when you do eventually get to speak to somebody they spend the next 5 minutes trying to talk you out of leaving. After finally realising that they weren't going to talk me into staying, I'm told my MAC code will be available next Monday!! A weeks wait!
Say what you like about AOL, when I left there they gave me a MAC code straight away.
I guess they were glad to get rid of me


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 22, 2010)

Head south out of Lincoln on the A15 and I'm the 3rd peat farm on the right
		
Click to expand...



It's not much better in Woodhall. The Perils of living in the back arse of lincolnshire. 

Now I live near civilisation, I get upwards of 10Mb. It's marvellous.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess they were glad to get rid of me
		
Click to expand...

Can you blame them, come on, honestly? 




			Now I live near civilisation, I get upwards of 10Mb. It's marvellous.
		
Click to expand...

And as for you....you're not making any friends here you know


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 22, 2010)

Bob I can do you a private internet connection 10 meg up 10 meg down fully uncontended!

All yours for Â£9000 per year!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2010)

Bob I can do you a private internet connection 10 meg up 10 meg down fully uncontended!

All yours for Â£9000 per year! 

Click to expand...

If I had that money, I would move house


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 22, 2010)

Bob I can do you a private internet connection 10 meg up 10 meg down fully uncontended!

All yours for Â£9000 per year! 

Click to expand...

If I had that money, I would move house 

Click to expand...

Should have saved all that V-Easy money! 

Quite appropriately named don't you think?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2010)

Should have saved all that V-Easy money!
		
Click to expand...

I wish.
American Golf, Direct Golf and Golfonline are all sold out or discontinued so I don't know who's selling it now.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah Grasshoppeer

Your wifi speed measures the speed of your connection via wifi to the router, This will depend on distance and the architectural bits of your house ie walls.

The speedtest measures the speed from your Router to the ISP and back, WHICH IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT      OK

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

I do know that.....did I give the opinion I thought otherwise? My "using-of" the internet is slower upstairs than downstairs, which is the fascinating part.....the internet "supply" to the router is the same and I thought that routers transmitted at 54mbps (faster than internet speed), so the weak link in the chain is simply the time it takes for my dongle to pick up the data from my lounge. Or have I got it wrong?

In other words, sat next to the router (more or less) and/or sat in the attic, the internet and wifi both run at the same speed, but it will be slower further away.

...or have I lost the plot...


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 22, 2010)

Should have saved all that V-Easy money!
		
Click to expand...

I wish.
American Golf, Direct Golf and Golfonline are all sold out or discontinued so I don't know who's selling it now.    

Click to expand...

Is that it then? Are you finished in the world of golf inventions?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2010)

I went with BT in the end.
I think that home hub is so much sexier than my Plusnet router.
Got to be worth the extra Â£50.00 a month.


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 22, 2010)

I went with BT in the end.
I think that home hub is so much sexier than my Plusnet router.
Got to be worth the extra Â£50.00 a month.
		
Click to expand...

Guess who owns Plusnet!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2010)

Is that it then? Are you finished in the world of golf inventions?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not. 
I'll tell you in a few weeks when I get my 4th quarter report.
I was told that it takes a few years for these things to take off, although it's frustrating to know that a lot of shops dont sell it any more.
They're all selling the Tour sticks


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2010)

Guess who owns Plusnet! 

Click to expand...

I had a clue it was you.
It bears uncanny similarities to your golf. Slow, unreliable and all over the fecking place


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 22, 2010)

Guess who owns Plusnet! 

Click to expand...

I had a clue it was you.
It bears uncanny similarities to your golf. Slow, unreliable and all over the fecking place


Click to expand...

That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said about my golf


----------



## CrapHacker (Nov 22, 2010)

Does this vary with time of day?

I ask coz mine seems fine atm ( approx 11 / 0.8 with a ping of 55 ) but you can bet your bottom dollar that at 5 or 6 pm my internet will freeze, and I have to turn my router off and then on again , after which it'll run fine again, at least for a few hours, and I might need to do it again sometime during the evening.

Or is it something more serious ?
		
Click to expand...


HELP

The t'internet on my lappy just froze, so I just turned the router offandonagain, and it's working ( a bit ).  I just did a speed test and it's come up download 2, upload 0.8 and Ping 57

So the upload and Ping are about the same as in the morning, but the download is 80% down.

Is that right ?

Is that fair ?

What th efeck can I do about it ?

I'm with Talk Talk and didn't have this problem until about a month or so ago.

Is it worth dumping them and finding someone else ?  Or threatening to dump them if they don't sort something out for me ?

It doesn't help that I haven't got a clue what I'm talking about,does it.


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 22, 2010)

HELP

The t'internet on my lappy just froze, so I just turned the router offandonagain, and it's working ( a bit ).  I just did a speed test and it's come up download 2, upload 0.8 and Ping 57

So the upload and Ping are about the same as in the morning, but the download is 80% down.

Is that right ?

Is that fair ?

What th efeck can I do about it ?

I'm with Talk Talk and didn't have this problem until about a month or so ago.

Is it worth dumping them and finding someone else ?  Or threatening to dump them if they don't sort something out for me ?

It doesn't help that I haven't got a clue what I'm talking about,does it.



Click to expand...

peak time, try it again later - then worry


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 22, 2010)

just tested, quicker than last time and upload is a lot faster


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 23, 2010)

Does this vary with time of day?

I ask coz mine seems fine atm ( approx 11 / 0.8 with a ping of 55 ) but you can bet your bottom dollar that at 5 or 6 pm my internet will freeze, and I have to turn my router off and then on again , after which it'll run fine again, at least for a few hours, and I might need to do it again sometime during the evening.

Or is it something more serious ?
		
Click to expand...


HELP

The t'internet on my lappy just froze, so I just turned the router offandonagain, and it's working ( a bit ).  I just did a speed test and it's come up download 2, upload 0.8 and Ping 57

So the upload and Ping are about the same as in the morning, but the download is 80% down.

Is that right ?

Is that fair ?

What th efeck can I do about it ?

I'm with Talk Talk and didn't have this problem until about a month or so ago.

Is it worth dumping them and finding someone else ?  Or threatening to dump them if they don't sort something out for me ?

It doesn't help that I haven't got a clue what I'm talking about,does it.



Click to expand...

Network contention at peak times is the probable cause.

Think of the internet as the M25 at peak times only everybody gets a piece of a lane rather than fighting with white vans 

Ofcom are investigating your ISP for alleged misselling so if you aren't happy then try going down the misselling route rather than your service is slow as Broadband is considered a "best effort" service.

I know we contend at national level which does make a difference but our network is a bit bigger than Talk Talks.


----------



## Whee (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd kill for 1 Meg speed, let alone 9.

I'm stuck on 512K, albeit open download, and I pay Â£55-60 a month for the privilege! Count yourselves very lucky indeed!


----------



## john0 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think that my speed is fairly acceptable


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a lovely letter from BT today offering me broadband and calls for Â£5.25 a month.
Reading the paperwork it said with a 10 GB limit. Now having 3 teenage kids this isn't going to be enough so I ring BT to see what they can offer me for an unlimited service especially as they have just finished fitting a combined copper/fibreoptic service to our village. 
He tells me I can have an unlimited service with the current line speed of 1.2 - 1.5 Mbs with unlimited downloads or a "faster" broadband extra package of 12Mbs as we have the combined system in place. 
I ask how much the faster package would be as online it's Â£21 a month and they have sent me a letter with an offer. He goes away for a couple of minutes to proudly announce it would be Â£26 a month! WHAT! Why do I have to pay the same as BT infinity II for such a slow service in comparison?
It's because you can't get BT infinity as you don't have a fibre service to your house.
But your asking me to pay for the same price as your premium internet service but I receive less than a 5th of the speed?
Long story short I have been told that I will only be able to have increased speeds to my property from BT as they won't let anyone else use their fibreoptic system so I either pay over the odds or I have to put up with the speed I get now as I live in a rural area!
At least one thing is constant in this world, BT will rip you off at every opportunity!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 12, 2013)

i now have sky fiber and my speeds are all over the place. the engineer showed me the line is capable of 40Mb, however, i get anything from 8-22Mb nothing better.. Sky advised i would get 40Mb so should i complain? i am getting approx 50% of what i am paying for...


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			i now have sky fiber and my speeds are all over the place. the engineer showed me the line is capable of 40Mb, however, i get anything from 8-22Mb nothing better.. Sky advised i would get 40Mb so should i complain? i am getting approx 50% of what i am paying for...
		
Click to expand...

I would. 
If you don't get anywhere with them then contact ofcom.


----------

